# Wood boiler wood consumption



## lmholmes11 (Sep 8, 2014)

I know there are a lot of variables on this topic but id like to hear where you live, sq ft heating and how many cord you go through in a season.

I'm in Northern Michigan and I'm looking at outside wood boilers. I loved my father in laws and how it heated. 

My house is 2100 sq ft main floor and 2100 in the basement (not heating right away).

Thanks all!


----------



## maple1 (Sep 8, 2014)

Nova Scotia, 1500 first floor + 1200 second floor + 1500 basement not heated, 7.5 cords +/- for heat & DHW year round.

Think my neighbour burns twice that, or so, with his OWB.


----------



## stee6043 (Sep 8, 2014)

I heat approx. 3200 sq ft on 4 cord from late October through March/April.  My brother-in-law runs 9 cord through his Central Boiler for slightly less house but he goes the full season (late Sept to late April).

Depending on your insulation situation you may be in the 10+ cord ballpark with an OWB in northern MI.  One good part about an OWB is you really won't have significant impact on wood consumption when you decide to heat the basement (or other loads).  Usually you're going to have a lot of heating "headroom" on an outdoor unit.


----------



## Coal Reaper (Sep 8, 2014)

NJ, 2500sqft on top of mountain, 2x6 construction with lots of windows and cathedral ceilings throughout.
2012/13: 1000 gals of oil
2013/14: 6 cords mostly black birch, soft maple, and some oak.
2014/15 should be under 5 cord with mostly 2-3 year old oak and black locust.


----------



## BoilerMan (Sep 8, 2014)

Northern Maine, new construction 3200 sq.ft. of heated space (includes garage w/ two overhead doors).  3.5 cord for 100%heat and DHW from mid Sept - mid May. 

TS


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 8, 2014)

Just curious, what are you heating it with now?

 1900sqft, 2 story, on top of a hill in northern Maine. I replaced 1000 gals of oil with 6.5 cord seasoned wood.


----------



## heaterman (Sep 8, 2014)

lmholmes11 said:


> I know there are a lot of variables on this topic but id like to hear where you live, sq ft heating and how many cord you go through in a season.
> 
> I'm in Northern Michigan and I'm looking at outside wood boilers. I loved my father in laws and how it heated.
> 
> ...




I was just looking at the boilers the guys who responded to you are using. All of them will yield far different results than a typical outdoor unit. You can probably figure they are half of the same heat from the same wood in an OWB.  
Now........if you're a Holmes from the Pine River/ Tustin area, I know that wood production is not an issue.  
You still however have to handle and process far more wood than if you were to select a good indoor boiler like all of these guys are using.


----------



## lmholmes11 (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks for all the replys guys. I was figuring around 10 cord. I currently heat with propane. I used 1500 gallons last year (includes hot water year round however many gallons that uses I'm not sure)


----------



## lmholmes11 (Sep 8, 2014)

heaterman said:


> I was just looking at the boilers the guys who responded to you are using. All of them will yield far different results than a typical outdoor unit. You can probably figure they are half of the same heat from the same wood in an OWB.
> Now........if you're a Holmes from the Pine River/ Tustin area, I know that wood production is not an issue.
> You still however have to handle and process far more wood than if you were to select a good indoor boiler like all of these guys are using.




Actually my family is from that area. I'm sure I'm related to them in some way (don't hold it against me) but I've never met them. My grandpas name is Wendell. My uncle is Tom Holmes and my dad is Joey holmes, not sure if you know them?


----------



## woodsmaster (Sep 9, 2014)

For about the same money you could put in a indoor gasser  that will burn about half the wood as an OWB, unless your getting an outdoor gasser. then the difference wont be as large. You can put it in a shed or out building if you don't want it in the house. I built a shed and put in storage for the same money as id of had in a outdoor unit without storage. that storage is really nice, especially in the shoulder season and summer. I heat my dhw in the summer with wood.


----------



## 91LMS (Sep 9, 2014)

woodmaster you never did mention what your wood consumption is.  just curious myself, once I get my 60 plumbed up we will have very similar systems, only I am staple up and suspended/ultra fin radiant.


----------



## skfire (Sep 9, 2014)

northeastern pa
2800 sq ft, 2 floors, lots of southeast glass walls, set at 68
1800 basement at 65
all in floor radiant
DHW family of 4
5 cords avg from Oct to May.
scott


----------



## woodsmaster (Sep 9, 2014)

Around 7 to 8 cord a year. Heating house, shop, boiler shed and dhw year round. House 1700 sq feet older farm house with some upgrades. Shop 34 X 40 X 15 tall two overhead doors, R 19 walls r 40 cieling


----------



## avc8130 (Sep 9, 2014)

7.5 cord last year.

2500 sq ft RANCH house. 
Typical 1980 construction.  Lots of windows, some vaulted ceilings.  Whole house set to 68F all day every day. 
DHW for 2 adults and a baby. 

Northern NJ.  Exposed on a hill top with lots of wind.  Coldest winter in forever as far as I'm concerned. 

I didn't keep track the year before.  I'll keep track this year.

ac


----------



## lmholmes11 (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I think at 10 cords ill have a good start for the winter. It'll be interesting to see how much I go through.


----------



## stee6043 (Sep 11, 2014)

This may go without saying...but 10 cord is a LOT of wood.  With 2 kids there is no way I could keep up with that.  I'm barely able to process 4 throughout the year.  Such is life I guess.

Good luck!


----------



## avc8130 (Sep 11, 2014)

stee6043 said:


> This may go without saying...but 10 cord is a LOT of wood.  With 2 kids there is no way I could keep up with that.  I'm barely able to process 4 throughout the year.  Such is life I guess.
> 
> Good luck!



Yup.  I have no shame in buying wood to supplement what I fall behind due to normal life.  Buying wood is still way cheaper than buying oil and I know I'm supporting some blue collar guys working their butts off.

ac


----------



## JP11 (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm burning 10 cord a year.  That's heating 6k SF in central Maine.

Everything set on 70degrees.

10 cord is a lot of wood to handle.  I've got the labor down about as low as I can without adding a wood processor.  It's a fair amount of work.

JP


----------



## b33p3r (Sep 13, 2014)

Last year I was 9-10 cord from mid september thru May. 1800 sq.ft main floor and 1400 radiant floor basement +dhw. 0 gallons of oil during that time. I am losing heat in my under ground pipe that I need to fix. Probably fix in 2015. Storage would help also but not there yet.


----------



## jebatty (Sep 14, 2014)

Typical is about 4 cords of pine for 1500 sq ft, in-floor radiant kept at constant 61F. That 4 cords is equivalent to about 2.5 cords of oak.


----------



## lmholmes11 (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks everyone.   I think since this is the first year and I don't know how much ill go through I'm going to buy 10 standard cord and cut some also.


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 14, 2014)

Imhomes11, have you bought your boiler yet?


----------



## lmholmes11 (Sep 14, 2014)

Yeah it's on order, haven't received it yet though


----------



## maple1 (Sep 14, 2014)

If this is planned for this winter, and you haven't gotten your wood ready yet, you will likely find you will go through more than you think. You will get less BTUs out of unseasoned wood. Given most all estimates above are based on indoor boilers using dry wood, you could be looking at the 15 cord range.

What boiler did you get? And underground pipe?


----------



## lmholmes11 (Sep 14, 2014)

I went with the ridgewood outdoor boiler. 
Www.ridgewoodstove.net made here in Michigan I've done a ton of research and have hardly found any bad reviews


----------



## PassionForFire&Water (Sep 14, 2014)

lmholmes11 said:


> I went with the ridgewood outdoor boiler.
> Www.ridgewoodstove.net made here in Michigan I've done a ton of research and have hardly found any bad reviews



Right of their homepage:

Quoting Representative Tammie Wilson speaking to the _Associated Press_, the _Times_reported: “_Everyone wants clean air. We just want to make sure that we can also heat our homes” _Wilson continued: “_Rather than fret over EPA’s computer – model – based warning about the dangers of inhaling soot from wood smoke, residents have more pressing concerns on their minds as the immediate risk of freezing when the mercury plunges.”

The Ridgewood Stove Outdoor Wood Furnaces uses a 500 gallon propane tank repurposed into a firebox. By using a tank, we save you approximately $900.00 in new material and labor compared to traditional Outdoor Wood Boilers.

YOU GOT TO BE KIDDING .... RUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN_


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 14, 2014)

You in an open area without neighbors?


----------



## goosegunner (Sep 14, 2014)

stee6043 said:


> This may go without saying...but 10 cord is a LOT of wood.  With 2 kids there is no way I could keep up with that.  I'm barely able to process 4 throughout the year.  Such is life I guess.
> 
> Good luck!



Stee6043,

Didn't you run out of your 4 cord by January last year or were you short of 4 cord going into winter?

Last year was my largest consumption so far.
2800 sq ft house at 72 degrees
900 sq ft garage at 40-45

Nov 1 to Apr 20th =Just over 6 cord

Usually just under 5 cord

gg


----------



## lmholmes11 (Sep 14, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> You in an open area without neighbors?


Nope no neighbors.


----------



## cityboy172 (Sep 14, 2014)

Wow...



> When the new EPA government regulations take effect in 2015 it will be impossible to purchase outdoor wood furnaces like ours any longer.  Instead you will be required to buy products that are, for the most part, cheaply made and not of the best quality.  Don't let this happen to you!  Instead, order the best outdoor wood furnace on the market today.   If you do your research you will learn that many of the new "high-efficency" stoves are poorly built – all glitz and lots of electronics.  They have cut corners to get them quickly passed by the EPA. Remember, EPA does not test for quality, they only test the stack for impurities.  At Ridgewood Stove we handcraft every item that leaves our shop.  You can trust that you will receive a top-quality stove that is meant to last for decades into the future.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want a quality, heavy built outdoor wood furnace - the Ridgwood stove – that's exactly what we have.  Buy now, before your only choice is an EPA certified, but quality minimized competitor stove.



And my vote is in the 10-15 cord range. Possibly more, but  no less then 10.  Ran my Central Boiler 6048 for 7 years and that was typical. I hope this poorly built  EKO60 I'm dropping in eats half as much.

Noticed that that ridge wood has a fairly low water capacity. that thing is going to be on and off every 5 minutes.


----------



## Electric B (Sep 14, 2014)

I just had a Ridgewood delivered 2 weeks ago. Have not started installing yet.


----------



## lmholmes11 (Sep 14, 2014)

Electric B said:


> I just had a Ridgewood delivered 2 weeks ago. Have not started installing yet.



Cool. What model did you get? I'm getting the 7500.


----------



## Electric B (Sep 14, 2014)

lmholmes11 said:


> Cool. What model did you get? I'm getting the 7500.



I went with the 6000, I am looking forward to getting it up and running.

Here in Tennessee we are still 6 or so weeks from fire building season.


----------



## BoilerMan (Sep 14, 2014)

This is from their website as well:

"When the new EPA government regulations take effect in 2015 it will be impossible to purchase outdoor wood furnaces like ours any longer.  Instead you will be required to buy products that are, for the most part, cheaply made and not of the best quality.  Don't let this happen to you!  Instead, order the best outdoor wood furnace on the market today.   If you do your research you will learn that many of the new "high-efficency" stoves are poorly built – all glitz and lots of electronics.  They have cut corners to get them quickly passed by the EPA."

Enough said..............  WOW, conventional design will kill the industry.  As with most OWB manufacturers no one wants to actually do anything to help themselves. 

Black Eye for the wood-burners who want to burn wood w/o ticking people off. 

TS

EDIT: trust me I'm not a fan of the EPA and not suggesting that_ their_ tests and methods are actually of much use.


----------



## skfire (Sep 14, 2014)

_When the new EPA government regulations take effect in 2015 it will be impossible to purchase outdoor wood furnaces like ours any longer.  Instead you will be required to buy products that are, for the most part, cheaply made and not of the best quality.  Don't let this happen to you!  Instead, order the best outdoor wood furnace on the market today_

]

.the above..also from their site
... required to buy products that are, for the most part cheaply made?????
r u kidding me???????[/QUOTE]


----------



## skfire (Sep 14, 2014)

....boiler man beat me to the punch


----------



## skfire (Sep 14, 2014)

.....no wonder the EPA is justifying their bull biscuits.....idiocies such as these fuel the fire...literally...


----------



## lmholmes11 (Sep 14, 2014)

If you guys don't mind me asking, how do you know these are cheaply made piles of crap?? Have you seen them in person?


----------



## avc8130 (Sep 14, 2014)

lmholmes11 said:


> If you guys don't mind me asking, how do you know these are cheaply made piles of crap?? Have you seen them in person?



These guys are quoting the manufacturer of the boiler you just bought.  The manufacturer you selected is using slander tactics right on their webpage to make generalities about their competition.  

I have to be honest.  If this company you are buying from refuses to comply with the mandatory regs coming NEXT YEAR, what good do you think that "10 year warranty" will be when they are out of business since they will have no product to sell?

ac


----------



## lmholmes11 (Sep 14, 2014)

I realize they are quoting them. They are going to comply with the new EPA regs. When they say its the last chance to buy these stoves, they mean its the last chance to buy the non EPA model because they are starting to make the new EPA versions starting in January


----------



## woodsmaster (Sep 15, 2014)

If they won't pass regs, they don't burn clean and your fuel is literally going up the chimney. They have to be built with the latest technology to pass the epa.


----------



## Coal Reaper (Sep 15, 2014)

lmholmes11 said:


> If you guys don't mind me asking, how do you know these are cheaply made piles of crap?? Have you seen them in person?


 it can be well made and still be a piece of crap.  just be ready to feed it lots of wood.  who has the video link to the guy thats holds a torch to the stack on his OWB?
be prepared to hook it up as soon as its delivered in order to make use of thier 90 day 100% money back gaurantee.  open the house windows and give a week to run with a decent heat load and see how much wood you are going through.  then make up some factor that you can multiply for when it gets cold.  and picture yourself loading the thing out in the elements.
CHOO-CHOO


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 15, 2014)

When they( the company you're buying from) generalize and say the EPA compliant OWB's are poorly built and basically a piece of junk......It doesn't look very professional. When selling any products, you go on your strong points and why your product is better than most. BTW, I've seen EPA compliant OWB's. They're as solidly built as any other. But they don't/won't burn as clean as an indoor gasser.

As you're figuring out this BB is not a big fan of OWB's. The OWB market has put a serious black eye on the wood burning crowd. The wood boiler most of us use are generalized as gasser's. Highly efficient wood burning appliances. No smoke, low emissions, less wood consumption,etc. 

This is a good group on this BB. Boiler snobs maybe? But ones that are well versed in wood burning. Ask more questions, we'll be nice. 

I understand the attractive qualities of an OWB. Simple to install, outside location, no need for seasoned wood, etc. But you're proably looking at a 10 yr life span, at best. A decent indoor gasser(which you can put in an outside shed) will be about the same price and burn 30% to 40% less wood. And will not smoke, create creosote, etc. And these units should be 20 plus yr units.


----------



## maple1 (Sep 15, 2014)

lmholmes11 said:


> If you guys don't mind me asking, how do you know these are cheaply made piles of crap?? Have you seen them in person?


 
Well, they do seem to tout their use of recycled propane tanks, to make them cheaper.

And their prices seem to be on the cheap side - actually cheapness seems to be their main selling point.

I looked for more info on their site, like a cutaway drawing or cross section illustration, to show how they're made. Didn't see one, but the words on it leads me to believe it is just an 'ordinary' water jacketed boiler. Which is about the worst there is for heat transfer & burn efficiency. I know, I had one of what sounds like the same inherent construction for 17 years - although it was an indoor boiler. Having the combustion chamber surrounded by water is not good design for efficiency - it is in effect water cooling the fire. Does it have fire or heat exchange tubes? If not most of the heat will most likely pass directly to the chimney before it gets absorbed by the water. Throw wood that isn't dry into the equation, and it will be lots worse.


----------



## maple1 (Sep 15, 2014)

lmholmes11 said:


> I realize they are quoting them. They are going to comply with the new EPA regs. When they say its the last chance to buy these stoves, they mean its the last chance to buy the non EPA model because they are starting to make the new EPA versions starting in January


 
_Instead you will be required to buy products that are, for the most part, cheaply made and not of the best quality. _

So, they are in effect saying ahead of time that their own new builds (if indeed they are going to build EPA versions) will be cheaply made & not of the best quality.

BTW, I would also not use wrapped pipe for undergound as I think they are selling. More heat wasted.


----------



## __dan (Sep 15, 2014)

To answer your original question, 3 - 4 cord of lower quality wood for heat and DHW year round, radiant, 2100 sf + 1100 sf basement. Burning the lower quality stuff first. Ct.

The combustion temp has to get up over 1200 F to completely burn all the tars, creosote, carbon particulates, methanols ... That's what the downdraft gasifiers do. Save your money for something that is suitable for the work required. You are getting good advice to "RUN AWAY".


----------



## stee6043 (Sep 15, 2014)

goosegunner said:


> Stee6043,
> 
> Didn't you run out of your 4 cord by January last year or were you short of 4 cord going into winter?
> 
> ...



I believe I had just over 2 cord put up last year. Way short of my normal year. Reference the kids comment. This year will be short for me again but next year I should be back to full strength. I don't know who decided to keep having babies around here.


----------



## georgepds (Sep 15, 2014)

lmholmes11 said:


> I know there are a lot of variables on this topic but id like to hear where you live, sq ft heating and how many cord you go through in a season.
> 
> I'm in Northern Michigan and I'm looking at outside wood boilers. I loved my father in laws and how it heated.
> 
> ...



I heat with a Woodstock progress hybrid.. but one of my co-workers heats with an OWB ( ~5 years old) here in southern NH. He says he uses 16 chords a year. He has his own property, cuts logs in 3 foot lengths, does not split, and likes them green so they smolder.

To me it sounds like a lot ( I used about 4 chords a a year back when I had a smoke dragon) , but I understand many with an OWB use lots of wood. How do you guys do it who use so little?


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 15, 2014)

Basically having storage, which acts like a battery. Some call it batch burning. When I start a fire it runs pretty much wide open until wood is gone. Plus wood is seasoned at least one yr. Preferably two yrs is better.


----------

